# Stealth Heater Pro



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Apparently this sucker is being taken off the MOPS site due to Quality issues. I got a call Just now, have to change the product. 

Not happy, but I do have heater woes. Glad they told me rather than finding out too late.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Apparently this sucker is being taken off the MOPS site due to Quality issues. I got a call Just now, have to change the product.
> 
> Not happy, but I do have heater woes. Glad they told me rather than finding out too late.


Yes, I think those are the ones that blew up. Google it...lol you'll be glad MOPS took them off. Jager's are good heaters too.


----------



## newtopuffers (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm I bought my 300W from mops last year.

Still going strong


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

newtopuffers said:


> Hmm I bought my 300W from mops last year.
> 
> Still going strong


It's not all of them...there's just some faulty ones. I should add that from the few cases I've seen online, Marineland has taken the steps to rectify and repay these owners for damages their heaters caused.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a 300w stealth pro, I turned it off, not because it's faulty but because my discus like to lay eggs on it. lol, otherwise it was working great, I think it regulate better temp than the eheim jager. I didn't have to adjust it for the winter or summer.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Holidays said:


> I have a 300w stealth pro, I turned it off, not because it's faulty but because my discus like to lay eggs on it. lol, otherwise it was working great, I think it regulate better temp than the eheim jager. I didn't have to adjust it for the winter or summer.


I have the older stealths and jagers. They both perform well for me. I haven't used the stealth pro due to the very slight chance of it exploding. I personally know a few others who do use them with no issues at all.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> It's not all of them...there's just some faulty ones. I should add that from the few cases I've seen online, Marineland has taken the steps to rectify and repay these owners for damages their heaters caused.


I've heard the same things, I remember hearing about how they'd pay for fish that the heater killed aswell.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

ugh, most glad they called me. they recommended the visitherm. So I am getting that.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

A friend of mine has boiled a couple of tanks with Stealth heaters.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Admittedly it was a stealth that was electrocuting me when I put my hand into the tank.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh boy, I better keep a close watch on my zebra tanks then. I have a few of these.
So what kind of visitherm did you picked up? I don't have any luck with visitherm.
My best so far is with the Rena smart heater. It's not glass and it's taken abuse with out breaking so far. All of my other glass heaters (including Jaeger) breaks or blow up when I do water change and forgot to turn off the heater.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Oh boy, I better keep a close watch on my zebra tanks then. I have a few of these.
> So what kind of visitherm did you picked up? I don't have any luck with visitherm.
> My best so far is with the Rena smart heater. It's not glass and it's taken abuse with out breaking so far. All of my other glass heaters (including Jaeger) breaks or blow up when I do water change and forgot to turn off the heater.


I submerge the heater lower then the water level even during 25% water change, so I don't turn it off. also a good indication of where approximately 25% of water mark for a consistent amount of water change.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't received it yet. I will need to see when I get it in the mail.


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*Just had one blow up*

Funny, my 250 watt stealth blew up after 6 months, had a little trouble getting an exchange at Big Als thou, they claimed the never heard of one blowing up like mine. Now I hear there are other instances besides mine. I love this site.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Holidays said:


> I submerge the heater lower then the water level even during 25% water change, so I don't turn it off. also a good indication of where approximately 25% of water mark for a consistent amount of water change.


That's the problem with these glass heater. They aren't supposed to be fully submerged. That's why there is a water line level. Even the manufacture says it's not intended to be fully submerged, people just choose to ignore that. I don't want to died this way, I might end up with the Darwinian award or in stupid TV shows like "1000 ways to die".

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> That's the problem with these glass heater. They aren't supposed to be fully submerged. That's why there is a water line level. Even the manufacture says it's not intended to be fully submerged, people just choose to ignore that. I don't want to died this way, I might end up with the Darwinian award or in stupid TV shows like "1000 ways to die".


The stealth pro and eihem jager are fully submersible. was the older jager not?


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> ugh, most glad they called me. they recommended the visitherm. So I am getting that.


Who called you about this?
I just bought a 300W one from Big Al's today and randomly googled these after and found this >.<
Kinda parinoid now after hearing about the other one exploding and this :/


----------



## shellybee (Jan 25, 2010)

I had bought two of the 100W Stealth Pros about a year ago. Was happy with the older stealths, and thought the light was a neat feature. Wasn't thrilled with them being manufactured in China though. Read about the troubles others have had and was worried. 
One of the heaters just recently failed, no explosion thank goodness. It simply would not come on when submerged in the tank. Once I took it out and it dried off it would work. Annoying when trying to convince BA that it was faulty. Brought it in to the store in a jug of water to prove it... got credit and bought a Jager instead. Tried and true, and made in Germany .
Calibrating it now and will be removing the other Stealth Pro from the tank. Not worth the risk. I'll stick to using it for preheating water...until it fails as well.
And I too was told by BA that they've never had or heard of any issues with the Stealth Pros... hard to believe.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm kind of confused about this thread. Are you guy's saying Jagers are bad as well?

Lee


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Um the guy who works at MOPS. I forget his name. I purchased mine from there.


----------



## shellybee (Jan 25, 2010)

Lee_D said:


> I'm kind of confused about this thread. Are you guy's saying Jagers are bad as well?
> 
> Lee


As far as I'm aware, Jagers are one of the best heaters out there. Very reliable, I haven't heard anything bad about them. I should have bought them in the first place.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I heard some good stuff about them jagers.


----------

